# Meeting artists at Carnegie Hall?



## ryandk (May 14, 2018)

I'm going to a few performances at Carnegie Hall in the fall, and would love to meet some of the performers. Is there a way to do this? I know it's quite easy at the New York Phil and at the Met, but I've never tried it before at Carnegie Hall. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I wonder why you want to meet them? Just the artists in general or specific people? I don't want to be rude but you make it sound like a petting zoo. What do you hope to get out of the meetings? Do you have specific questions - perhaps about what a performer's life is like - or is it enough to just meet a musician, perhaps to say "thanks"? Or are you after autographs or selfies? Some musicians probably enjoy meeting their fans but others may find it a bit tiresome.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder why you want to meet them? Just the artists in general or specific people? I don't want to be rude but you make it sound like a petting zoo. What do you hope to get out of the meetings? Do you have specific questions - perhaps about what a performer's life is like - or is it enough to just meet a musician, perhaps to say "thanks"? Or are you after autographs or selfies? Some musicians probably enjoy meeting their fans but others may find it a bit tiresome.


People do. Not just musicians, but actors, writers and others. Have you ever gone to a book signing? There are crowds at the stage entrance of every Broadway theatre after the show. (And some of those people didn't even see the show.) People collect autographs or signed programs or books. They may want selfies. They may want to express a particular appreciation for an artist. Due to my background, I am more aware of it with theatre actors and writers. Some artists don't interact, but many do.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> I don't want to be rude but you make it sound like a petting zoo.


What a gratuitous, boorish comment.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

@ryandk... have you tried contacting Carnegie Hall? Perhaps you could get some information from them to see if what you're hoping to do is possible.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bluecrab said:


> @ryandk... have you tried contacting Carnegie Hall? Perhaps you could get some information from them to see if what you're hoping to do is possible.


Isn't there a "green room" where artists meet the public after a performance?

I know that a lot of people want to go backstage after a performance (particularly at the Met, it seems). I've always assumed that this is for people who are personal friends of the performers, and don't really see the point otherwise. If I want to express appreciation, it's easy enough to contact them via their management, website, or Facebook.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Isn't there a "green room" where artists meet the public after a performance?
> 
> I know that a lot of people want to go backstage after a performance (particularly at the Met, it seems).  I've always assumed that this is for people who are personal friends of the performers, and don't really see the point otherwise. If I want to express appreciation, it's easy enough to contact them via their management, website, or Facebook.


The green room is generally for the artists and their friends and family.

But the performers have to get home somehow. So fans will wait at the stage door after a performance. Some performers stop to meet and greet, others do not. And if you pay a lot of money to the institution, you can often get additional access, e.g. at receptions.

I was involved over the years with a program where celebrated authors (many Nobel Prize winners for example) read from their work. I am currently involved with a theatre company. I've had many opportunities to meet the artists, but I rarely do so - it has to be an artist whose work is special to me. Even then, I never know what to say.

In hindsight, I do wish I'd met more of the authors, though - and had them sign their books. My estate might be more valuable then.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Stage door - first preview of "Betrayal" starring Tom Hiddleston.

I assume most of these are fans of Marvel films as opposed to Harold Pinter.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Bluecrab said:


> What a gratuitous, boorish comment.


Why, I wonder, does it offend you so much? Your own comment to me seems far more boorish and unnecessary. Obviously I hit some nerve for you ....

In the end, I really would like to understand why some people want to meet artists they admire and what they get out of it. It is not an impulse I share (indeed, it is very alien to me) but many people do it and I would love to know a little more of the thinking behind their actions.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> Why, I wonder, does it offend you so much? Your own comment to me seems far more boorish and unnecessary. Obviously I hit some nerve for you ....
> 
> In the end, I really would like to understand why some people want to *meet artists they admire *and what they get out of it. It is not an impulse I share (indeed, it is very alien to me) but many people do it and I would love to know a little more of the thinking behind their actions.


For me, that can be reason enough. For instance, last year I met the author Kate Atkinson. I wanted her to know how much her novel "Life After Life" meant to me. I had read it sitting by my father during his last days in comfort care (i.e. hospice).

Sometimes it is to get autographs. I volunteer as an SAT English tutor for public school kids. At the end of the program, I like to wish my kids luck by giving them copies of autographed books. Several years ago, I was able to give each an autographed copy of Song of Solomon by Toni Morrison. From time to time I will get signed books for myself. (e.g. Beloved, Underworld, A Frolic of His Own, poetry by Seamus Heaney).

Because I have been involved with the literary program and theatre, I can often get access without waiting in line or with a mob of people. But the motivation to meet them is the same.

And BTW, I have two photos of me standing with Meryl Streep.


----------

